# New pics of my Fat, young, body



## chsn (Nov 2, 2006)

Hellooo there. I'm not even 22 yet, but I seem to be up there in size with a lot of the big guys here. Ohwell, I guess I'm just fat. What do you think ? 

View attachment My fat belly and boobs.JPG


View attachment My Fat young body.JPG


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice looking body there


----------



## chsn (Nov 4, 2006)

Well thank you. I think you might've been the only person on here that liked it, haha, ohwell. I never get many responses.


----------



## elggij (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice tits; do you like to play with them?


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## chsn (Nov 8, 2006)

elggij said:


> Nice tits; do you like to play with them?


I do sometimes play with my boobs, but if I'm going to be playing with stuff, it's usually my belly rolls.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 8, 2006)

I generally tend not to say such things, but that's hawt ... wish I looked like that. ^^

=Divals


----------



## Dark_Hart (Nov 16, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## BBWBecky (Nov 16, 2006)

I really love how your body looks especially the double belly rolls of fat..that is very sexy...keep up the good work...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, hot stuff.


----------



## BellyQueen (Nov 18, 2006)

gorgous belly my friend:smitten:


----------



## xeeb (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm quite in lust with your thighs XD


----------



## chsn (Nov 21, 2006)

BBWBecky said:


> I really love how your body looks especially the double belly rolls of fat..that is very sexy...keep up the good work...



Well thank you. I don't know how I ended up with this shape. My belly jiggles like heavy water, haha. It isn't hard like a beer belly at all. Just squishy. I've usually only seen girls with my figure, but ohwellll. Glad you like it.


----------



## chsn (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, if any girls want to add me to yahoo, I'd love to chat. I have looots more pictures, but I can't post them here because of the ruuuules. But yeah, if anyone wants more pictures, or just to chat, tell me your yahoo and I'll add you okay ?


----------

